# M1 Garand Help



## pardus (May 19, 2008)

I have an M1 Garand that I cannot load for some inexplicable reason.

The clip just won't go in all the way.

Ive stripped the weapon, Functions test is fine, it's clean and seems OK to me, I'm very inexperienced with this weapon however so I could have missed something.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

The pic shows how far I can get the clip in before it stops.


----------



## The91Bravo (May 19, 2008)

T,

Googled, but could find no help.

will the magazine load in the weapon while empty?  Or with one or 2 rounds out of the magazine?

Or will it load with the magazine inverted?  (not backwards.. lol.. but upside down :doh: )

I am still searching, but I also have no experience with that firearm...


----------



## The91Bravo (May 19, 2008)

if no one can help, try here..

http://www.gunandgame.com/forums/m1-garand/

or

http://www.m14firinglineforum.com/upload/forumdisplay.php?f=48

I will start looking in the second link....


----------



## The91Bravo (May 19, 2008)

found one answer:

http://www.m14firinglineforum.com/upload/showthread.php?t=48845


----------



## The91Bravo (May 19, 2008)

another:

http://www.m14firinglineforum.com/upload/showthread.php?t=45757


----------



## The91Bravo (May 19, 2008)

T,

This may be it.  It looks like the top round on your enblock is on the left.  This says it should be on the right.


----------



## pardus (May 19, 2008)

Hmmm, let me change it and see.


----------



## pardus (May 19, 2008)

Nope


----------



## pardus (May 19, 2008)

The safety won't engage either...


----------



## The91Bravo (May 19, 2008)

this site looks promising:

http://rifle-company.com/phpbb/viewforum.php?f=50&sid=776c14623167ad13c9230cf624aafa91


----------



## The91Bravo (May 19, 2008)

Safety?? This is my safety.... /curves pointer finger/... Lol


----------



## HoosierAnnie (May 19, 2008)

T  Try this   http://www.civilianmarksmanship.com/nomenclature.html


----------



## The91Bravo (May 19, 2008)

I have checked all 26 pages of the second forum and only found the ones I listed...

Any luck on the first forum??


----------



## pardus (May 19, 2008)

Not yet, I have t run out I'll have time for a good look tonight or tomorrow, I'll prob register with one or two of those sites and ask there.

Many, many thanks :)


----------



## Cabbage Head (May 19, 2008)

Do you remember that M1 you were using a little while back?:uhh:  You know, the one that fed,fired,extracted and ejected without any problems at all.:)

Hmmmm, another hint.:doh:  That one that I couldnt take away from you???????


Oh, thats right.  It was  mine!:cool:


----------



## pardus (May 20, 2008)

Wanker!


----------



## skeeter (May 21, 2008)

I have an M-1. The safety on an M-1 will not engage until the weapon is ready to fire.  Would the problem be a ding on the clip?


----------



## pardus (May 21, 2008)

I can cock the weapon and the saftey still won't work, unless there has to be a clip in the rifle to engage the safety.

I have tried a couple of different clips.


----------



## skeeter (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't know if an M-1 has a mag safty or in this case a clip safty if there is such a thing.
I've never heard of one of those


----------



## pardus (Jun 23, 2008)

*UPDATE!!!*

I spent a few hours today at a BBQ with some experts on the M1 Garand and they fixed it!! 

Before I start the explanation let me just say :doh:  lol

The .308 (7.62x51mm) M1 Garand I brought turns out to be a 30-06! :uhh: :doh:  lol

The two experts fucked around with it for quite some time stupefied as to why the clip wouldn't load, thy even chambered a .308 into her which took no small amount of effort to clear! :doh: and only after boots to the cocking handle, hammers, screwdrivers etc were put to good use!  The upside is they said to load that round as well as it did proves it's as strong as an M1 could be. :cool:

It is a 1943 Springfield Armory model, with all its original parts except the barrel which was replaced in the early 50's. The barrel *might* (I have to check with CMP) be one that is one of the best ever put into a Garand, one to match grade standards! :cool:

Anyway, they said it was a great rifle which I'm really happy about and I'm very happy it turns out to be a 30-06, I regretted getting the .308 after I brought it so alls well that ends well!

I would like to thank all that helped me with this problem, your effort and advice was and is very much appreciated!

I would also like to throw sand in the eyes of the douchebag that sold me the rifle in the first place, fuck you dickhead.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jun 23, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> I spent a few hours today at a BBQ with some experts on the M1 Garand and they fixed it!!
> 
> Before I start the explanation let me just say :doh:  lol
> 
> ...




One M1 Garand.... 850 dollars


One box of .308 Winchester Ammo..... 20 dollars


Finding out it is the wrong fucking caliber....... PRICELESS!!!!!








That is some funny shit... I am so glad it did not happen to me... 

glad you got it worked out... let us know how she shoots....

S


----------



## 8'Duece (Jun 23, 2008)

I do believe that the Navy had sleeved their M1's to chamber .308 Win. 

I'd rather have the 30-06 also. Glad it all worked for you. I'm betting you'll group fairly tight with that bugger. :)


----------



## pardus (Jun 23, 2008)

WTF!!!

I just tried to load the fucking POS and it still wont take the clip! 

I'm going to stab my fucking eyes out in a minute!


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 23, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> WTF!!!
> 
> I just tried to load the fucking POS and it still wont take the clip!
> 
> *I'm going to stab my fucking eyes out in a minute!*



Can I have all your guns then, you won't be able to see to shoot; even that shitty M1?


----------



## pardus (Jun 23, 2008)

I will melt the fucking thing down if it doesn't comply ASAP!


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 23, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> I will melt the fucking thing down if it doesn't comply ASAP!



Make sure to pile all your furniture in the middle of your place to start the fire.   You don't want to walls to catch.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Jun 23, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> WTF!!!
> 
> I just tried to load the fucking POS and it still wont take the clip!
> 
> I'm going to stab my fucking eyes out in a minute!


 

I used to have one.  Strap the damn thing to the back of your bike and take a ride north.  We can hit the range and fix the damn thing up here.


----------



## pardus (Jun 23, 2008)

Your working now right?


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah.  Call my cell if you want.


----------



## HOLLiS (Jun 23, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> I will melt the fucking thing down if it doesn't comply ASAP!



One aspect of the clips, is to besure all the rounds are fully seated down in the clip.  That can cause a tip of the bullet to hang up and keep the clip from going all the way down. 


If you were near me, I would say bring it over.  I have several Garands.  I built a few.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 23, 2008)

Are you using the same stripper clip?

Have you tried clips that are for 30.06?

Also you may want to check the "Clip Ejector Springs" to see if it is there, if it is bent, or if it has lost it spring memory.

Also this is a link for parts and owners guide...   http://www.m1garandrifle.com/Garandparts.htm


----------



## pardus (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks HOLLis, I did check the rounds and no luck.

My local gun store guy said he is a Garand man so he will hopefully get it sorted for me.


----------



## pardus (Jun 25, 2008)

OK folks, it is fucking fixed!!! :)

The Operating Rod had shit in it and that made the spring longer thereby preventing the clip from going all the way down.

My local gun store guy replaced the Op Rod with a different one and bingo problem solved.

Thank fuck for that! 

Thank you all very much for your time and effort with this problem I really do appreciate it.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 25, 2008)

;) No, thank you for the amusement.


----------



## pardus (Jun 25, 2008)

I swear to god I was about to gas cut that mofo!   lol


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 25, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> I swear to god I was about to gas cut that mofo!   lol



I was waiting to see some tattooed drunk kiwi being tased, pepper sprayed and maybe beaten with batons; on the latest episode of cops for beating some guy to death with an inoperable M1.    LMAO


----------



## HOLLiS (Jun 26, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> OK folks, it is fucking fixed!!! :)
> 
> The Operating Rod had shit in it and that made the spring longer thereby preventing the clip from going all the way down.
> 
> ...



I didn't want to say anything.  I had a gut feeling, probably from my own past experience that the problem was going to be comical.   It reinforces my paranoia that some powerful being is after me.


----------

